# Monocentropus balfouri



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea where to find a caresheet for one of these?

Also does anyone know how large these grow to and what part of Africa theyu come from?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait a second, i will dig as much information as i can for you from my laptop. Links and everything...

Great to see someone else interested in this species!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Socotra which is a small Island off the East Coast of Africa. They are endemic to that island only


----------



## roch7121 (Apr 8, 2010)

There are from Jemen and Socotra island. Females get 6cm body size, males 4cm.
i can bet you can find some good caresheet (use google  ). they are underground spiders so deep tank and you will be ok got two now btw, marvellous spiders. GL


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Socotra which is a small Island off the East Coast of Africa. They are endemic to that island only


 
naaa i got one in my dining room lol they cant be.... lil grey lookin thing was gonna sell it for a 5er


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> naaa i got one in my dining room lol they cant be.... lil grey lookin thing was gonna sell it for a 5er


Dont you dare lol. Do you know how much heartache that god damn spider caused lmao.

Told ya they are very boring.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

roch7121 said:


> There are from Jemen and Socotra island. Females get 6cm body size, males 4cm.
> i can bet you can find some good caresheet (use google  ). they are underground spiders so deep tank and you will be ok got two now btw, marvellous spiders. GL


I've been looking at the colours and they are just amazing. Any idea on the full adult legspan? Are they fairly small when fully grown?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Here goes!

Care sheet:


> As there is not a lot of information on this stunning species I thought I would sit down and write a care sheet for it. if i have missed any thing or put the wrong thing please add it to this thread as i'd like this care sheet to be as complete as possible
> Over View
> 
> Monocentropus Balfouri A gorgeous Blue spider commonly know as the Socotra Island Blue Baboon comes from a group of islands in the Indian ocean with the main island called Socotra. Which is located approx. 190 NM south of the Arabian Peninsula (important to remember for temps etc…) and although this is a very expensive spider it is still hardy and can be considered a good choice (if some what expensive) for anybodies first experience with old world tarantulas.
> ...


(Source: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/479393-m-balfouri-care-sheet.html)

*Breeding:*

Many people find it hard to breed these, but personally I am making it my goal! I have been asking loads of places for every inch of information i could possibly get! The reason why they cost so much is because they are so hard to breed with the problem being the climate in Socotra island, Here is a article about the sheer changing in climate:



> n spring, fromMarch to May, temperatures usually rise above 40°C. The climate is characterized by the seasonal Monsoon winds, blowing from the North-East during the period October-May and from South-West during the period June-September.
> 
> From June to September the island is accessible only by plane, due to exceedingly strong monsoon winds, and access by sea is virtually impossible due to high seas and strong winds all around theisland.


 - And so this makes it hard for them to breed, but if you hit the temps and humidity. You should be half way there. (Source: Socotra Island - Landscape and Climate). 

Another reason why they are so rare is because the amount of eggs in a egg-sac is extremely small (I remember some people saying 26 eggs, but then some do die).

If you would like any other information just PM me. : victory:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Some pics of mine:


























Get one or some! They are awesome!


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Here goes!
> 
> Care sheet:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for putting in the 110% effort for me :2thumb:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

These are great looking T's. Don't be put off by their price.

It's not that these are difficult to breed but it seems the best chance of sling survival is to leave them with the mother for quite a long time. Losses for sacks pulled is very, very high.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Told ya they are very boring.


I agree, I have 3 and hardly ever see more than a toe poking out of a hole

:whistling2:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Mark75 said:


> These are great looking T's. Don't be put off by their price.
> 
> It's not that these are difficult to breed but it seems the best chance of sling survival is to leave them with the mother for quite a long time. Losses for sacks pulled is very, very high.


Good info from mark. 

I would also like to add that due to them being much more suited to staying with the mum, they can be kept communally, it is known but people seem too scared due to the hefty price.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

empirecook said:


> Good info from mark.
> 
> I would also like to add that due to them being much more suited to staying with the mum, they can be kept communally, it is known but people seem too scared due to the hefty price.


 
I'll admit I a bit of a wuss at trying to keep them communally and that is purely because of the cost. In the wild they live at high population densities but I'd hate to lose a £45 T to another when crickets are so much cheaper


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> I'll admit I a bit of a wuss at trying to keep them communally and that is purely because of the cost. In the wild they live at high population densities but I'd hate to lose a £45 T to another when crickets are so much cheaper


 
lol get 25 for that price hehehe


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> lol get 25 for that price hehehe


 
Yeah, 25 tubs.

Another note about these T's habitat is rainfall. For 9 months it's negligible but during the winter monsoons it can be as much as 1000mm a month.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> Yeah, 25 tubs.
> 
> Another note about these T's habitat is rainfall. For 9 months it's negligible but during the winter monsoons it can be as much as 1000mm a month.


 
would this make a difference to how you would keep them n captivity tho ?? Inrespect to its living conditions ??


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> would this make a difference to how you would keep them n captivity tho ?? Inrespect to its living conditions ??


Breeding success seems reliant on the flooding keepers give to simulate the monsoon.

I think plenty of other species need to be flooded to get them to mate / lay a sac, especially rainforest species.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> Breeding success seems reliant on the flooding keepers give to simulate the monsoon.
> 
> I think plenty of other species need to be flooded to get them to mate / lay a sac, especially rainforest species.


Very intresting, I shall have a read up an see what I can find on this i recon


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> Very intresting, I shall have a read up an see what I can find on this i recon


 
Selina doesn't share my enthusiasm about this species :bash:

Hoping to get another 2 but i'll have to bribe Sel with a T blondi or some Chilobrachys species :2thumb:

Also want another 2 L ******imum, damn these nice looking expensive T's!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> Selina doesn't share my enthusiasm about this species :bash:
> 
> Hoping to get another 2 but i'll have to bribe Sel with a T blondi or some Chilobrachys species :2thumb:
> 
> Also want another 2 L ******imum, damn these nice looking expensive T's!


 
hold fire on both hehehe, I may have a source, im looking at a commune of Balfouri about 15 or so if the price is ok i'll grab you a couple extra, and the ******imum at £6.00 a sling  again if all goes well


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> hold fire on both hehehe, I may have a source, im looking at a commune of Balfouri about 15 or so if the price is ok i'll grab you a couple extra, and the ******imum at £6.00 a sling  again if all goes well


Grab me one please Noel! If possible. :no1:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> hold fire on both hehehe, I may have a source, im looking at a commune of Balfouri about 15 or so if the price is ok i'll grab you a couple extra, and the ******imum at £6.00 a sling  again if all goes well


 
Keep me but more probably Selina posted :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Grab me one please Noel! If possible. :no1:


 lol i'll do my best


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Noel your slacking! 

I still haven't seen a pic of marks one.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Mark75 said:


> Keep me but more probably Selina posted :2thumb:


Cmon!

It's a balfouri we are talking about here...And selina!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Noel your slacking!
> 
> I still haven't seen a pic of marks one.


 
Marks balfouri was nommin on another bean weevil last night lol 2 must have dropped in lol i'll need to keep a record for the hotel bill 

Dreddies Tarantula vacations Ltd bring your spids to me!!

I'm off to work in a minute, I will post an image of it later on tonight, all macro'ed up so you can get a good look


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Marks balfouri was nommin on another bean weevil last night lol 2 must have dropped in lol i'll need to keep a record for the hotel bill
> 
> Dreddies Tarantula vacations Ltd bring your spids to me!!
> 
> I'm off to work in a minute, I will post an image of it later on tonight, all macro'ed up so you can get a good look


:lol2:

I have that g.rosea MM which you can have for free, Looks like it will never eat again with no pedipalps.

And what are weevils like?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I have 2 juveniles if anyone wants to make me an offer...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I have 2 juveniles if anyone wants to make me an offer...


Depends what kind of offer :whistling2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Jamie said:


> I have 2 juveniles if anyone wants to make me an offer...


are they sexed ??




selina20 said:


> Depends what kind of offer :whistling2:


lol 1 each ??


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

unsexed, 1 large(ish) juvie and a smaller one.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I got given a couple of these and they really arn't that bad for spiders.
I like the way they web themselfs up. Well mine do anyway see pic.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

dont you just feel like putting your finger down there


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> dont you just feel like putting your finger down there


I can see what you have on your mind tonight...:whistling2:


----------

